# my daughter was just admitted to the hospital



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just received a call that my youngest daughter was admitted into the hospital, she has a absus? tooth, I don't no anything else yet, I hate being so far away.I will keep you updated Thanks


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no, hope it's nothing serious. Please keep us updated.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

An abscessed tooth? That is excruciatingly painful, I know! I had it happen to me in the middle of the night on a Saturday so I spent all day Sunday in agony (my dentist called in a prescription for pain meds), and had root canal asap that Monday. If it's the tooth hopefully she can get to a dentist asap!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, Paula, I am so sorry, but rest assured all will be well. It is hard not to worry, but I promise...all will be well, better than well.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hope she feels better soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

They will give her some antibiotics & she will be better soon. No matter what they are our babies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula I hope your daughter is feeling better today. I know how worried you must be. Even though they are grown up we still worry about them just as much as if they were little kids again. I hope you got some sleep.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Her being admitted is probably a good thing, that will get her relief faster. I know it's difficult for you to be away from her. Keep us posted.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes I think in the hospital they will take care of it faster, maybe an IV to heal quickly.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hope all is well and the can treat the infection. Prayers for your daughter.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying your daughter is beeter today.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, to be admitted to the hospital for an abscessed tooth is a bit unusual. Did she say how long it has been abscessed? Maybe she got a sepsis from it & that is why she was admitted? Can you reach the hospital to find out what is going on? Where is she---is it one of the DDs who just visited you?
"May the God of all mercy & comfort surround you this moment--as a mother hen who watches over her children may you know peace. May wisdom be poured out on those who are caring for her & may compassion surround her. May the meds she is receiving bring healing & relief from the pain. Father, in your mercy hear our prayer." 
Sending much love, many prayers.:grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- sending lots of prayers for your daughter. Please keep us updated.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

It is so difficult to be so far away. Hopefully they will be able to quickly drain the abscess and take the pressure off the tooth. Once they relive the pressure, she should feel better and they can fight the infection and fix the tooth. I am sorry she is going through so much pain.

Try not to worry too much.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers your daughter's way. Its good that they admitted her and can monitor her closely...please do keep us posted...Hugs!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I always tell my skin kids that even if there are 60 years old, as long as I have breath in my body, they will still be my babies. I hope she is feeling much better today. From one Mommie to another, I know it is useless to tell you not to worry--that's what Mommies do best!! Will keep her in my prayers...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Paula, that dental infection must be pretty serious to be admitted into hospital...will certainly be praying they get things taken care of quickly!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just talked to my daughter, she has Iv's and will be in the hospital for at least 3 more days, the swelling got worse and her whole left side of her face and ear was so hot to the touch that they took her down and did a scan on her, she did say that the doctor will be coming in this afternoon to talk with her, it's hard being so far from my baby. I was stressing and worried , finally I just gave it all to the Lord, I know he's with her, he has his hand on her, my heart tells me she will be ok. I will keep you updated


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just received a call that my youngest daughter was admitted into the hospital, she has a absus? tooth, I don't no anything else yet, I hate being so far away.I will keep you updated Thanks


Ouch...not fun. I've had many. She will be fine once the infection is under control!
Hugs to the both of you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that sounds very painful! It's a good thing that she was admitted since her abscess was so bad. I'm sure with the antibiotics she'll feel better soon. I'll be praying for her!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your daughter. Will be sending up prayers. I know how you feel. Son lives 12 hrs. from us, daughter, 3 hrs., and other daughter lives 10 hrs. It is a helpless feeling when something like this happens. Sending you a:grouphug:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Paula, I'm so sorry about your daughter! That sounds so painful and scary  I hope and pray she is in good hands and will recover quickly and be out of pain soon!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am praying for your daughter Paula. I hope the pain, swelling and inflamation are lessening.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> just talked to my daughter, she has Iv's and will be in the hospital for at least 3 more days, the swelling got worse and her whole left side of her face and ear was so hot to the touch that they took her down and did a scan on her, she did say that the doctor will be coming in this afternoon to talk with her, it's hard being so far from my baby. I was stressing and worried , finally I just gave it all to the Lord, I know he's with her, he has his hand on her, my heart tells me she will be ok. I will keep you updated


Paula, I am just reading this. I feel bad I didn't see this sooner.

It sounds as though she could have facial cellulitis. With IV antibiotics they should be able to get it under control. And, it is best that she is in the hospital for now.

I will try and call you later in the day. In the meantime, my prayers are with your daughter and you. I love you, darling Paula.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

My kids also call mommy whenever they feel bad. 
I'm a huge talker and one day at work my tooth hurt so bad I couldn't even speak from an absesed tooth. I've had three kids and I swear it was worse. Good thing is once they open it up the pain is almost instantly gone. Prayers for mommy and daughter.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Paula, I'm just seeing this now.....OMG, that sounds painful!!

The doctors can fix her up, and you prayers will make it happen sooner.


I know you wish you were there with her to hold her hand and she probably wishes you could be there too. 


oh, I just realized that I probably didn't make you feel any better :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my, how painful! I hope she is better today!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying your daughter is feeling better today.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope she is better today.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, any news on your DD? I know you wish you could be there for her. Sending up healing prayers!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- just checking to see how your daughter is doing today. Continuing prayers for her and sending hugs to you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I just saw this. Praying for your daughter and that the meds do their job. Probably a very good thing that she went to the hospital. rayer:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

How is your baby girl doing today? I've been thinking alot about her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry it has taken so long to get back to you, I waited to call my daughter today so I could find out what the doctor had to say, my daughter Veronica is doing a bit better, but the doctor said the swelling hasn't gone down as fast ask he had liked, he told her he wouldn't release her until all the swelling was gone, if she was able to have her tooth pulled she wouldn't have the swelling, but she isn't able to have the tooth pulled until the swelling is gone:blink: Veronica is able to eat now, she said she still is in pain but not as bad. I'm so glad she's in the hospital where I know she is being cared for, it's hard not being there.
Veronica is my youngest daughter, we adopted her from Guatemala when she was 2, she had fell into a pit of smoldering garbage and couldn't get out, when she was found her toes on her left foot were burned off, and her leg was burned so badly, I won't go into details here, she has had 18 surgery's , God has blessed her so much, she walks without a limp, and has a job where she is standing for 8 hours a day I THANK GOD FOR HIS MIRACLE HE HAS DONE IN MY BABY'S LIFE


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm sorry it has taken so long to get back to you, I waited to call my daughter today so I could find out what the doctor had to say, my daughter Veronica is doing a bit better, but the doctor said the swelling hasn't gone down as fast ask he had liked, he told her he wouldn't release her until all the swelling was gone, if she was able to have her tooth pulled she wouldn't have the swelling, but she isn't able to have the tooth pulled until the swelling is gone:blink: Veronica is able to eat now, she said she still is in pain but not as bad. I'm so glad she's in the hospital where I know she is being cared for, it's hard not being there.
> Veronica is my youngest daughter, we adopted her from Guatemala when she was 2, she had fell into a pit of smoldering garbage and couldn't get out, when she was found her toes on her left foot were burned off, and her leg was burned so badly, I won't go into details here, she has had 18 surgery's , God has blessed her so much, she walks, in her job she is on her feet 8 hours a day, whenever I of her I ALWAYS THANK GOD FOR HIS MIRACLE


I am so happy Veronica is feeling a bit better. She is so blessed to have been raised with such a wonderful family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I forgot to add Marie called me this afternoon to see how Veronica was doing, Marie you are such a precious friend, you have so many things going on in your own life, yet you took time out to call me, I cherish your prayers, I love you girlfriend

Thank you all for your concerns, your prayers and love, it's a Blessing to me to have ALL of you in my life, when this happened I knew I could count on you all. I'll keep you updated


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Keeping you in my prayers, best of luck to you and your daughter. Hope she feels well soon!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Paula sending your daughter lots of prayers and hugs to you.

It's difficult to be so far away but you are correct, God has His hands on her and will give her strength and peace.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear Veronica is feeling better and is able to eat! She sounds like a tough cookie  Sending lots of love and healing thoughts her way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like Veronica's in the right place. Hope that things resolve soon. I know you wish you could be by her side but I also know that she knows how much you love her, Paula. She has a child too, if I recall right?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I forgot to add Marie called me this afternoon to see how Veronica was doing, Marie you are such a precious friend, you have so many things going on in your own life, yet you took time out to call me, I cherish your prayers, I love you girlfriend
> 
> Thank you all for your concerns, your prayers and love, it's a Blessing to me to have ALL of you in my life, when this happened I knew I could count on you all. I'll keep you updated


I love you, too, Paula. Thank you for the kind words. I feel the same way about you. :heart: 

I am saying lots of prayers for Veronica. With what you shared with me, I think she is getting the best of care. And, she is so blessed to have you and Lorin as her parents.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Your daughter sounds like such an amazing young woman and you must be an amazing mother.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured the prayers continue for your daughter!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- so glad to hear that Veronica is improving, even though we all wish her recovery was going faster. Continuing to send prayers that she will be completely well soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I talked to Veronica this afternoon, she sent me a picture of herself, the swelling has gone down, I have my daughter back:chili: the doctor said he will check her tomorrow afternoon and if the swelling continues to go down she will be able to go home, she said she is feeling so much better, I will keep you updated
I love you guys, when I need you, you are ALWAYS there


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news Paula!! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So glad she is doing much better now Paula, and oh my, how heartbreaking what she went through as a baby. She has done so well with your care.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a relief, Paula. Very scary.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Thankyou Paula for letting us know how Veronica is doing. Praying she can go home tomorrow


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I am so happy for you, Veronica, and the rest of her family! 

I wish all of you very pleasant and peaceful dreams tonight.:tender:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Whew, that's great news, so happy for you! I'll bet she's so ready to go home


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So glad she is doing better and can go home soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Good news that she is getting better. Hope she gets to go home today.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I received a text here's what Veronica wrote
"Yay! The doctor is finally letting me out today!"
I'll call her later tonight, now she needs to get to the dentist on Monday and get that tooth pulled:chili:
I'll update you when that happens
Thanks for caring


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I haven't been on SM much lately. I'm sorry your daughter had such a terrible time with her tooth, but I'm glad she doing better. I'm sure she'll be fine once the dentist is able to take care of the problem.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's wonderful news, that really sounded painful. Glad she's ok Paula, or will be once her tooth is pulled. That doesn't seem too pleasant either I'm sure she'll be happy once that is over with.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, glad she is doing better!


----------

